# Follow-up of a bug report



## usakhncit (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi
I had posted a bug report at:





						240473 – Ralink RT5390R Wireless Card does not work
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



After some discussion with developer, he mentioned to incorporate the solution in next update. Which I have noticed in (pkg upgrade). However, I have found out that after every upgrade, the wifi stops working (kindly check my comment 18 and 19 on following link):




__





						240473 – Ralink RT5390R Wireless Card does not work
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



But, even after posting these comments, there is no reply from developer, so I am suspecting that either the bug report is dead, or the developer has missed my observation? Can you please shed some light on the matter? And how can I highlight this matter?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2019)

zetrotrack000 said:


> After some discussion with developer, he mentioned to incorporate the solution in next update. Which I have noticed in (pkg upgrade).


It's an update to the base OS, not a package. 

And it looks like the change was committed to 12-STABLE just after 12.1 was branched off. That seems to have been missed. Ask the developer if he can merge it into releng/12.1 too, then it will be included in 12.1-RELEASE.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It's an update to the base OS, not a package.
> 
> And it looks like the change was committed to 12-STABLE just after 12.1 was branched off. That seems to have been missed. Ask the developer if he can merge it into releng/12.1 too, then it will be included in 12.1-RELEASE.


I posted these messages, but the developer did not replied. So, that's why I am confused that whether he noticed or not? How else I can contact him?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2019)

I would suggest sending a notice to the freebsd-wireless mailinglist and ask if someone could merge it into releng/12.1. Patch is fairly simple and straight forward so another committer could pick it up too.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I would suggest sending a notice to the freebsd-wireless mailinglist and ask if someone could merge it into releng/12.1. Patch is fairly simple and straight forward so another committer could pick it up too.


ok, thanks a lot.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I would suggest sending a notice to the freebsd-wireless mailinglist and ask if someone could merge it into releng/12.1. Patch is fairly simple and straight forward so another committer could pick it up too.


I have emailed at (wireless@FreeBSD.org). Now, how can I track progress on that matter?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 9, 2019)

Now you forget about it altogether. If somebody answers, that would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 9, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Now you forget about it altogether. If somebody answers, that would be a pleasant surprise.


:-(


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Now you forget about it altogether. If somebody answers, that would be a pleasant surprise.


This sounds negative but I know it isn't 

Just sit back and keep an eye on the mailing list, that's all you can do at this time. I do hope it makes it, 12.1 is still in the beta stage, so in my opinion it shouldn't be much of a problem. Worst case scenario, if it doesn't make it, you could run 12-STABLE instead, the patch has certainly landed there.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 10, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Now you forget about it altogether. If somebody answers, that would be a pleasant surprise.


:-(


SirDice said:


> This sounds negative but I know it isn't
> 
> Just sit back and keep an eye on the mailing list, that's all you can do at this time. I do hope it makes it, 12.1 is still in the beta stage, so in my opinion it shouldn't be much of a problem. Worst case scenario, if it doesn't make it, you could run 12-STABLE instead, the patch has certainly landed there.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> This sounds negative but I know it isn't
> 
> Just sit back and keep an eye on the mailing list, that's all you can do at this time. I do hope it makes it, 12.1 is still in the beta stage, so in my opinion it shouldn't be much of a problem. Worst case scenario, if it doesn't make it, you could run 12-STABLE instead, the patch has certainly landed there.


Is it okay if I file another bug, mentioning adding support of this wifi to 12.1-release?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 11, 2019)

zetrotrack000 said:


> Is it okay if I file another bug, mentioning adding support of this wifi to 12.1-release?



No. Seriously, chill out. You might want to mention that you need MFC-to-12.1 in PR 240473, since your last message there is completely confused, but beyond that you should not do anything.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 11, 2019)

To give you some perspective, I submitted a patch to PR 232645 8 months ago and I still did not receive any useful feedback from the maintainer. Not that I necessarily expect the maintainer to merge it, but he didn't politely dismiss it either. Nor did he update the port himself. And that is not at all atypical experience — the FreeBSD bug tracker is like an entire parallel universe of stuck patches.


----------



## usakhncit (Oct 11, 2019)

shkhln said:


> To give you some perspective, I submitted a patch to PR 232645 8 months ago and I still did not receive any useful feedback from the maintainer. Not that I necessarily expect the maintainer to merge it, but he didn't politely dismiss it either. Nor did he update the port himself. And that is not at all atypical experience — FreeBSD bug tracker is like an entire parallel universe of stuck patches.


:-(


----------

